# FR: after returning to France



## PPP

I wish to say, "After returning to France, I then took a trip to Canada."

Is the verb retourner, given that I'm speaking about traveling between countries?

Après avoir retourné en France, je suis allé au Canada.

Thank you!


----------



## francais_espanol

pas sûre mais:
« après _être_ rentré/retourné en France, je suis allé au Canada » peut-être?


----------



## ssp2000

How about:
En retournant en France, j'ai pris un voyage au Canada/j'ai voyagé au Canada.


----------



## PetiteDanone

How about : 
Suite à mon retour en France, j'ai voyagé au Canada


----------



## PPP

Thank you, esp. for the last reply!


----------



## Canard

ssp2000: je crois qu'il y a un petit problème de chronologie dans ton exemple. Voici mon interprétation de ce que tu as dit :

En retournant en France, j'ai pris un voyage au Canada/j'ai voyagé au Canada. = _Avant_ de mettre les pieds en France mais pendant mon voyage de retour, j'ai voyagé au Canada _en route_.


----------



## Ofboir

There is another nuance : the verbs rentrer and retourner are not equivalent !

I think you could translate _rentrer _with _come back_, and _retourner _with _go back_.
rentrer implies that you live in France, and retourner that you're just on a trip.

So I'd say, if I understood correctly what you wanted to say :
Après être retourné en France, je suis allé au Canada.


----------



## wildan1

_Une fois de retour/rentré(e) en France, je suis allé au Canada_


----------



## Nicomon

Assuming it's PPP talking, and seeing that he/she lives in USA... I understand something like this:

_Après un retour/autre séjour en France, j'ai (ensuite) fait un voyage au Canada_.  And this would be _Après être retourné(e),_ not _rentrée_. 

I also see "nuances" between 

j'ai fait un voyage au Canada = I took a trip to Canada 
j'ai voyagé au Canada = I travelled in Canada
je suis allé au Canada = I went to Canada


----------



## geostan

Je suis de l'avis de Nicomon.

Je dirais:

Après être retourné en France, j'ai fait un voyage/je suis allé au Canada. 
(Le verbe retourner indique qu'on était parti de France et qu'on y retourne.)

Le verbe rentrer ajoute l'idée qu'on est résident de la France.

Comme Nicomon l'a dit, il y a une différence de sens entre voyager à et faire voyage à.

Cheers!


----------



## PPP

Thank you everyone for the detailed precisions, which are most useful!


----------



## konungursvia

French almost always translates a gerund with a substantive, not a verb: Après mon retour en France..."


----------



## PPP

Thank you.


----------



## Nicomon

konungursvia said:


> French almost always translates a gerund with a substantive, not a verb: Après mon retour en France..."


 
The clue here is almost always.  In this case... "après mon retour" may imply that the person usually lives in France, and was out of country for a while. 
Hence why I suggested après un retour/autre séjour, in post #9.


----------

